# Still Waiting on my Shetland to foal...



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

My original thread was locked due to very opinionated people going in circles....can we please not do that again so I can keep the people posted who actually care to see and help me through Sugars foaling process. 
Sugar is still holding strong...getting bigger by the week...hopefully we will have a healthy and uneventful foaling. I wish she would have it already as I am loosing sleep constantly waking and walking to the barn to check on her. I will also start another thread on Magic's baby...She is doing wonderful as well. Thanks again for all your help on my other thread.
Let the waiting come to an end soon please...lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing for pics .. hang in there Heather.


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

This was Sugar in July.


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

This is Sugar In September


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow she's still holding in there! Subbing, hope to see pictures of a baby soon!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Time to start squeezing her like tooth paste!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

_subbing :


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wish I knew how to sub :-( this is going to be an interesting looking foal! :-D


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

now that you have commented on it...it should email notify u when new posts appear. it will be interesting to see if it is moms size, dads size or somewhere in between. it will be beautiful no matter what..just want a healthy and happy mare and foal in the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks )


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope she foals soon!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Subbing! Hoping for a smooth and easy foaling for momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Subbing to this one too  can't wait for this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

SuBbInG!!! CANT FREAKING WAIT!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey!! Good to hear all is still going well, still crossing my fingers and toes that she has him soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

How far gone is she meant to be now?


----------



## Snapple (Sep 4, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wooooh! babeh! cant wait haha


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing - followed over from the other thread - how is your other foal doing? :smile:


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

Magics foal is doing wonderful...getting big! I started another threadto keep up with her pics..and still trying to come up with a name. she is the sweetest and absolutly loves attention..i cannot walk in their stall or pasture without her stopping and putting her butt to me for a scratch. hard to get pictures of her because she wont stay away..and we r unsure of Sugars actual duedate as I originally did not know she was bred. but lord she cant hold out much longer..and dont want the baby to come in too cool of weather either...i have my tiny goat blankets out for it already...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

subbing as well. Good luck on getting some sleep. Can't wait to see 8 legs.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

No uodateson Sugar. 
Just had to put Magic down yesterday. yesterday morning she was unable to stand. So now i have her month old baby without a momma. Sugar has been keeping watch over the baby. Been a sad couple days. Ill keep updates on Sugar as they come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh god, Im so sorry ... Take your time, no need to update frequently, just focus on what you have to do, we will understand... :hug:


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had tO put her down 
I hope the baby is ok 
*hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that, that's terrible news. Healing thoughts and good vibes sent your way. We are all here thinking of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Your work will be immense, taking care of a bucket-baby.

Lizzie


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

OH GOSH! that is sad.. Sorry to hear


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Magic many (((((Hugs))))). :-(


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Poor you, regarding Magic, it's a horrible decision - one of which I am sure you did not come by lightly.Can I ask what happened?
Good luck with Sugar and her baby


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh heck! Major hugs for you and baby :-(


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that, our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your foal.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey thought id bump this up and ask.. any good news yet?


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

no news except she it fatter! Lol...i will post some new pics this weekend. I wish she would have it before it starts getting cold...hate to have a pony in the house...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ Im glad everything is going alright with her WOULD LOVE PICTURES!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re-subbing


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Photos would ROCK!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry to hear about your little mare. Get a good foal formula. Dont spoil the foal or it can end up being a brat . Watch out for scours. Hope the second mare has no problems, and hopefully she will be a nice mom and help you raise the orphan. Did the first mare have a retained placenta or part of it ?


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

subbing...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Updates?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to have to say the mare isn't pregnant. according to her other thread in june she claimed the mare was palped and at full term.


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

well she is. he was obviously off. he felt the baby and we see it move all the time. just not as far along as he thought. she is getting bigger and bigger..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

no retained placenta. vet thinks s somehow broke her back. he said her bloodwork came back fine. so we really had no other option for her. will post pictures when i get home tonight. thanks for checking on her. This is not my first orphan. I adopted a two week old pmu baby years back. but 
this one does not want anything to do with milk...i bought foal-lac pellets..she will eat them mixed with her crimped oats..but I havent been able to get her to eat much else...but devours her peanut hay and tifton. Our other mare lets her nurse..so its been an easy go. no scours or any other issues. she is doing wonderful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

HeatherGavitt said:


> no retained placenta. vet thinks s somehow broke her back. he said her bloodwork came back fine. so we really had no other option for her. will post pictures when i get home tonight. thanks for checking on her. This is not my first orphan. I adopted a two week old pmu baby years back. but
> this one does not want anything to do with milk...i bought foal-lac pellets..she will eat them mixed with her crimped oats..but I havent been able to get her to eat much else...but devours her peanut hay and tifton. Our other mare lets her nurse..so its been an easy go. no scours or any other issues. she is doing wonderful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Confused. Was this meant for Magic's thread and baby, or did something go wrong with Sugar too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

*Update*

here are some updated pictures. She is huge...pictures actually make her look slimmer...she is quite large now.


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> Confused. Was this meant for Magic's thread and baby, or did something go wrong with Sugar too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No Sugar is fine...I don't know why my phone posted that here...sorry about that. I just put some updates pictures up of Sugar. SHe is fine....just plump!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

If she is in foal she is either having a vvery small foal or isn't due for a long time.

This is my Shetland and she isn't due till April though he is huge for how far along she is: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/maras-foaling-thread-~due-8th-april~-138455/


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

well...she is bred yo a large quarter horse...by accident. and she is much bigger than the pictures let on. she really is huge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree.. Rbarlo.. She looks way bigger then your mare.. in the first pictures posted on your thread and the ones are here..

way bigger..


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Mares carry differently, especially maidens. It's like in human women, some will have a big belly in just a couple months and some will never know they're pregnant. Good luck to your mini 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

How is she going, Heather? :smile: Hope all is well!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Subbing for an update as well


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Subbing. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree that horses carry their babies differently. it is atypical for a horse to be as large as your mare is already, rbarlo. Some mares become blimps quickly as they progress along, some slowly gain a 'hay belly' type look, and some honestly don't really show at all until the end. I had one of the latter.

My mare Sour foaled at almost exactly a year (she carried a mule so it was normal for her to go 12 months) but even a week before foaling she didn't look very big. Her pasture mate who was at roughly the same stage in pregnancy was twice her size, but once they both dropped their foals, Sour's baby was actually quite a bit biggere and heavier than the other mare's. Its pretty crazy.

This is about as big as Sour got. She went from her normal 225 lbs to 275 but really didnt change very much as far as width.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

going to be the cutest baby ever... can't wait to see pics!


----------

